# VW Commercial



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gab es diese Werbung wirklich?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td4m_wAJrZI&NR=1

Ich sag dann dazu noch mal etwas ...


----------



## smileyml (17. Oktober 2010)

Sofern deiner Frage nicht ein Smiley fehlte, denke ich, dass diese Werbung keinesfalls mit dem Konzern zu tun hat und dazu auch noch technisch schlecht umgesetzt ist...zur Idee schweige ich mich an dieser Stelle mal aus.

Grüße Marco

PS: Ich denke da hier keine ausführlichen technischen Diskussionen zu erwarten sind, verschiebe ich es mal.


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2010)

Konnte mir geradeinfach nicht vorstellen das die echt ist 
Keine weiteren Fragen

P.S.:-->


----------



## Leola13 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hai,

ich glaube in dem Spot eine parkende B-Klasse gesehen zu haben. Die gab es zu Zeiten des Erdbeerkörbchens noch nicht.

Die Robbie Williams Plakatwand "wackelt", scheint nachträglich eingebaut zu sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sight011 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also um das mal kurz zu sagen, ich nehme auchz nnicht an das es eine echte Werbung ist!

Da sie halt am Ende echt technscih zu billig umgesetzt ist! 

Aber Danke an euch jungs!


----------



## blutsvente (20. Oktober 2010)

Es sprechen gleich eine ganze Reihe von Argumenten dagegen, das dies eine origianl Volkswagen Werbung ist. Das simpelste, aber auch sicherste Argument ist: das Volkswagen Zeichen am Ende des Spots darf niemals in irgend einer Art animiert werden. Auch wenn es nur eine Blende von links nach rechts ist. Oder umgekehrt; hab das Ende grad nicht auf dem Schirm.

VG aus Wolfsburg,
blutsvente

P.S.: Echt billig umgesetztes Ende.


----------

